# POLL: Have you cancelled your Preorder?



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

Simple enough.


----------



## hungarianhc (May 31, 2007)

Hah - this post is funny to me. I just read the gizmodo / engadget reviews, and wow... that was depressing. I think the interface on my HD is already too slow. I preordered the Premiere to get a faster UI + integration of web content. It looks like the UI is SLOWER. Bleh. It saddens me, but even though I had the full package of TiVo Premiere XL + Lifetime Subscription ordered, it occurred to me that i wouldn't get a better experience out of it. So... I called up and canceled. And then it made me even more sad when the lady who canceled my order made no attempt to retain me or ask me why i canceled. Just a huge bummer all around.... I came here to see if others had already done the same, and it's funny that there was already a post for the same topic i was going to start.

I've been a TiVo owner / fanboy since the Series1 came out. Had a lifetime subscription on that. I have a lifetime subscription on my Series2, and I am paying month-to-month on my HD right now.

My only hope is that TiVo enables the second CPU core, like engadget mentions, and then maybe the UI won't be so slow.

It's a sad day to be a TiVo owner...


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

Where are all the snarky comments with <nerdvoice> "You didn't include an option for I'm not buying one to begin with?"</nerdvoice> 

Really though, it's a shame that TiVo is disappointing people so badly. Looks like a backlash from the over marketing. A better announcement on their part would have been a restoration of features lost due to SDV incompatibilities. Flash was already taking a beating in the press due to Apple's position on it to justify it's lack on a 500.00 device and TiVo must not have been paying attention.

They should have downplayed the flash and concentrated more on the HDUI of it all. Hindsite, eh?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I am very excited now, after reading the reviews. I am really looking forward to getting my eight Premieres!


----------



## DadTimesThree (Nov 7, 2009)

Sad to say it, but I also cancelled my pre-order after reading the reviews and seeing the videos. I've had Tivos since 1999 and was really looking forward to the new model. I guess I can wait a little longer while they iron out the bugs.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

I can't deny that I'm pretty disappointed to hear how slow and laggy the HDUI is in its current state. It's not enough to make me cancel my order, though. One of the main things I was hoping for was faster MRV and TTG speeds, and it sounds like the new hardware really delivers in this area.


----------



## xboard07 (Dec 16, 2007)

aaronwt said:


> I am very excited now, after reading the reviews. I am really looking forward to getting my eight Premieres!


That's great....tell us a few more times you are ordering eight.


----------



## TrueTurbo (Feb 19, 2008)

hungarianhc said:


> It's a sad day to be a TiVo owner...


Speak for yourself. I'm still a proud and loyal TiVo owner and I'm replacing my TiVo HD with a Premiere XL. The Premiere is a fumbling step forward but it is STILL a step forward. Things will get better with future software release and I'll be there to receive and appreciate them when they happen.


----------



## vansmack (Dec 1, 2003)

My problem is this. I'm retunring to TiVo due to to a move and I am unable to purchase a Series 3 in any stores so I have to keep my Premiere. I do have my doubts though.


----------



## Saberj (Sep 29, 2006)

+1 for "Was holding off for Reviews". So in effect, I suppose I cancelled my pre-order that I hadn't made yet.


----------



## scummybear (Mar 3, 2010)

Keeping my pre-order and looking forward to it. Reviews weren't as bad as some are making them out to be. And watching the videos, the UI isn't "horrifically" slow either.


----------



## xcrunner (Feb 2, 2009)

scummybear said:


> Keeping my pre-order and looking forward to it. Reviews weren't as bad as some are making them out to be. And watching the videos, the UI isn't "horrifically" slow either.


"Glorious HD' ...until you want to record a show or set up a season pass. Then continue enjoying the crappy SD interface! lol


----------



## TrueTurbo (Feb 19, 2008)

xcrunner said:


> "Glorious HD' ...until you want to record a show or set up a season pass. Then continue enjoying the crappy SD interface! lol


Rubbish! You've never used the HD search function on the current TiVo HD and S3 models then? You can record shows and setup season passes in HD from the search screens.


----------



## raker (Jan 20, 2003)

I joined this forum in early 2003. I have an M card sitting right in front of me as I type this. Ready to go.

Yet today, I cancelled my PXL order. This is a lot of money. I was so excited with the upcoming release. I scoured for any and all information. Re-inventing the DVR! What goodness is in store for us?

The information slowly leaked out. Meh. I talked myself into it. Well...that's not so bad. They'll fix that. It's early. Yech, still more menu driven commercials? Well Ok, they've got to make continued profit, I'll deal with that too. Laggy? Well...OK, it's not sooo bad. Is it? What? You even changed the 30 second skip? Please say it isn't so.

What the second processor isn't even enabled yet? Ummm...now this is not cool. What am I going to do? 

When review after review has what looks to me as a common theme, ( a poorly upgraded version with a lot to be done yet) can they all be against Tivo? Or are they right? Are they colluding against my friend Tivo? 

Damn it, I don't want to be a beta tester!

I hate to cancel my order. I just know they'll fix all the bugs and really put out a product I can crow to all my friends about. I just know it.

I stewed and stewed. I am sorry Tivo. I just can't right now. You ain't got your act together. No more hype. This is a lot of money. Show me your wizardry. 

Not today Tivo. For now, you lost me too.

(but I'm keeping the M card. I want it ready. I want to eat my words. I'll look forward to that day. Soon.)


----------



## xcrunner (Feb 2, 2009)

TrueTurbo said:


> Rubbish! You've never used the HD search function on the current TiVo HD and S3 models then? You can record shows and setup season passes in HD from the search screens.


Sure I tried it on the HD - it locks up on 'please waiting' for 5 mins or so every recording I schedule through it. Another awesome programming achievement from Tivo, Inc.

Either way, let me clarify. Anytime you want to MANAGE season passes, youtube, netflix, etc. What freaking company has the balls to put out a product with two different interfaces thrown at you at random? Tivo, Inc.!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Why would it be random?


----------



## xcrunner (Feb 2, 2009)

Because it's not predictable for an ordinary user to know what gets the HD treatment and what doesn't. Make a recording from search? HD - schedule one from the (non-touched!) guide? SD and another interface. Manage that season pass I just created in HD? Oh no, that goes to a different SD interface. It's "glorious hd" if you don't look too hard


----------



## TrueTurbo (Feb 19, 2008)

xcrunner said:


> Because it's not predictable for an ordinary user to know what gets the HD treatment and what doesn't. Make a recording from search? HD - schedule one from the (non-touched!) guide? SD and another interface. Manage that season pass I just created in HD? Oh no, that goes to a different SD interface. It's "glorious hd" if you don't look too hard


What the hell does it matter!? You clearly have a bee up your backside about it being all HD or nothing. Personally, I can take menus that are HD with menus that are SD without getting my knickers in a twist as long as the functionality is all there.

If all HD is such a big thing for you, just sit back and wait. It will get there eventually. If for some reason it doesn't, you can pat yourself on the back for the way you denied yourself the indignity of having to look at any SD menus.


----------



## Atomic Buffalo (Nov 21, 2002)

It's interesting to read how disappointed so many folks are. I get why, but I'm not coming from a Series 3 -- coming from a DirecTivo HD I'm excited by all the new capabilities and if the interface gets better as time goes on, that's a nice bonus, and a damn sight more than I got during the nearly eight years I spent with DirecTV.

~AtomicBuffalo
PS Thanks for all your cancellations; I should get mine with no delay


----------



## DaveWhittle (Jul 25, 2002)

Yeah, I voted "undecided" - but after using this pokey DirecTV dvr (HR22) tonight, I decided that the Tivo Premiere will still be faster than this thing. So I think I'm sticking to my pre-order, and still looking forward to getting it next week and running it through its paces.

And if we feel it's not worth it, we always have 30 days to change our mind.


----------



## Dacwi (Mar 21, 2010)

I pre-ordered from Best buy and strangely their system cancelled my order, so I won't be ordering it again untill it's available in store.


----------



## Fist of Death (Jan 4, 2002)

I thought about cancelling my order, but since I'm replacing an obsolete Series 2, I decided to go ahead with it anyways. Am I disappointed in the reviews? Yeah. I wanted web widgets, functional Netflix, HD menu screens, etc., but I guess that'll all have to wait. Hopefully, TiVo will get their act together and update this thing before too long...


----------



## deandashl (Aug 8, 2008)

If you don't have a series 3, I'd order the new Premiere, but for us Series 3 folks it's easily justifiable to hold off.

I'd like to wait for the THREE tuner version that will come out in the next year. I don't see how TiVo cannot do a three tuner model with the new remote. The criticism is brutal and deserved.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

TrueTurbo said:


> What the hell does it matter!? You clearly have a bee up your backside about it being all HD or nothing. Personally, I can take menus that are HD with menus that are SD without getting my knickers in a twist as long as the functionality is all there.
> 
> If all HD is such a big thing for you, just sit back and wait. It will get there eventually. If for some reason it doesn't, you can pat yourself on the back for the way you denied yourself the indignity of having to look at any SD menus.


If anyone has a 'bee up their backside' it seems to be you, jumping into every thread and blasting everyone who doesn't think that the Premiere is the 2nd coming of TiVo.

Yes, we DO in fact expect better performance, we DO expect all of the screens on a device made in 2010 to be in HD resolutions.

Yes we do think that its unacceptable to have multi-second pauses when you click something on the remote.

Maybe if Moxi and others weren't already doing this you would have a point. Maybe if you couldn't buy something as sophisticated as a PS3 for the same $299 people would have lower expectations.

The bottom line is that we expect a lot out of TiVo and in this case they have seriously underwhelmed a lot of folks.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Does the PS3 allow me to record TV programs?

What does the PS3 have to do with anything? My two PS3 sit there gathering dust. they are rarely if ever used anymore since other devices, TiVo being one, do a better job.


----------



## ascuser (Oct 16, 2007)

I probably wouldn't have upgraded from an HD to a Premiere, but I actually have a series 2 now which is losing its dual tuner because of the switch to digital, so I needed to upgrade to something anyways. According to bktvs review, it IS in fact faster (marginally) than the HD at least in the classic UI, so I kept my preorder preordered. Plus, an HD would be the same price for a smaller internal drive right-now. The release of the premiere doesn't seem to be lowering HD prices any.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> Does the PS3 allow me to record TV programs?
> 
> What does the PS3 have to do with anything? My two PS3 sit there gathering dust. they are rarely if ever used anymore since other devices, TiVo being one, do a better job.


You are missing the point. The PS3 has a blu-ray player, a super computer class cpu and an outstanding gpu. It has integrated bluetooth, wi-fi and gigabit ethernet.

Yes, it can't tune channels and yes, Sony builds millions of them driving the cost down.

The point is that if you look at the class of HARDWARE you are getting on the TiVo and compare it to other $300 consumer electronics devices, TiVo comes up lacking.

P.S. Two PS3s gathering dust? Good to see you buy multiples of everything


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

jmpage2 said:


> You are missing the point. The PS3 has a blu-ray player, a super computer class cpu and an outstanding gpu. It has integrated bluetooth, wi-fi and gigabit ethernet.
> 
> Yes, it can't tune channels and yes, Sony builds millions of them driving the cost down.
> 
> ...


Yes. I'm down to four Xbox 360s, three VUDU boxes, six BD players, two WHS boxes, two netbooks, 3 laptops, 4 desktops, 3 HD DVD players and of course nine TiVos.
It's easier to have a device at each Tv than to continually move them around.

The PS3 boxes are two of my least used devices. although all the BD players are now too, since getting an Xtreamer, PCH C200 and A200. No point in using a BD when I can play the ISO over the network without having to touch the disc.

Pretty soon all my BD players will be gone except for the PS3 Slim which I will keep around for the occasional disc use.


----------



## flaminiom (Dec 27, 2008)

jmpage2 said:


> You are missing the point. The PS3 has a blu-ray player, a super computer class cpu and an outstanding gpu. It has integrated bluetooth, wi-fi and gigabit ethernet.
> 
> Yes, it can't tune channels and yes, Sony builds millions of them driving the cost down.
> 
> ...


Game consoles are loss leaders. They make their money on software sales. Just recently there was something about how much Sony loses per PS3 box, but don't recall. Not a good comparison.

Anyway, Tivo is sticking with the bordercom or whatever CPU. It picked the fasted available. So, it can't do better. It would be nice if they would have gone Atom, but they didn't. Based on what they've been doing for the past year and a half, I can only imagine how long it would take to port Tivo to Atom.

Regardless, the Tivo doesn't need much CPU power, provided it can properly use what it has. A lot of the heavy lifting is done with dedicated tuners.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

flaminiom said:


> Game consoles are loss leaders. They make their money on software sales. Just recently there was something about how much Sony loses per PS3 box, but don't recall. Not a good comparison.
> 
> Anyway, Tivo is sticking with the bordercom or whatever CPU. It picked the fasted available. So, it can't do better. It would be nice if they would have gone Atom, but they didn't. Based on what they've been doing for the past year and a half, I can only imagine how long it would take to port Tivo to Atom.
> 
> Regardless, the Tivo doesn't need much CPU power, provided it can properly use what it has. A lot of the heavy lifting is done with dedicated tuners.


The TiVo hardware is a loss leader too. They lose something like $50-$100 on every machine they sell. You'd think under those circumstances they would at least try to make the hardware as compelling as possible.


----------



## Mike-Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

aaronwt's house sounds awesome


----------



## TrueTurbo (Feb 19, 2008)

jmpage2 said:


> If anyone has a 'bee up their backside' it seems to be you, jumping into every thread and blasting everyone who doesn't think that the Premiere is the 2nd coming of TiVo.
> 
> Yes, we DO in fact expect better performance, we DO expect all of the screens on a device made in 2010 to be in HD resolutions.
> 
> ...


Oh, the irony, coming from one of the flagship anti-TiVo spokesman on this forum who has almost 10x the posts I've made. 

Yep, I'll keep jumping in. Someone has to counter the anti-TiVo crap that people like you spew out every day. I'm proud to be TiVo user and despite it's flaws, TiVo is still the best DVR solution, by far, out there. It's worth defending from sour pusses like you.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

TrueTurbo said:


> Oh, the irony, coming from one of the flagship anti-TiVo spokesman on this forum who has almost 10x the posts I've made.
> 
> Yep, I'll keep jumping in. Someone has to counter the anti-TiVo crap that people like you spew out every day. I'm proud to be TiVo user and despite it's flaws, TiVo is still the best DVR solution, by far, out there. It's worth defending from sour pusses like you.


Maybe you should get your history right. I have a higher post count because I've been here since 2004. I have two TiVos in my home and TiVo has gotten thousands of dollars of my money in the past five years.. I don't know too many "anti Tivo spokesmen" who own and are paying for the TiVo product.. I have every right to criticize them when they make a bone headed move.

And yes, releasing the Premiere when it's obviously not even 1/2 finished is a seriously bone headed move. You haven't been around here long enough to know TiVo's history of making promises and then breaking them... of promising features and then leaving them 1/2 finished. If I honestly believed that they would have the Premiere box finished, firing on all cylinders and rocking all the new stuff I wouldn't be as vocal in my criticism. Unfortunately past history with the Series-2 and Series-3 leaves me doubting this box will ever live up to the hype.

Someone around here has to counter the blatant fanbois like yourself who worship TiVo even when they pitch some dirt in your direction.


----------



## TrueTurbo (Feb 19, 2008)

jmpage2 said:


> Maybe you should get your history right. I have a higher post count because I've been here since 2004. I have two TiVos in my home and TiVo has gotten thousands of dollars of my money in the past five years.. I don't know too many "anti Tivo spokesmen" who own and are paying for the TiVo product.. I have every right to criticize them when they make a bone headed move.
> 
> And yes, releasing the Premiere when it's obviously not even 1/2 finished is a seriously bone headed move. You haven't been around here long enough to know TiVo's history of making promises and then breaking them... of promising features and then leaving them 1/2 finished. If I honestly believed that they would have the Premiere box finished, firing on all cylinders and rocking all the new stuff I wouldn't be as vocal in my criticism. Unfortunately past history with the Series-2 and Series-3 leaves me doubting this box will ever live up to the hype.
> 
> Someone around here has to counter the blatant fanbois like yourself who worship TiVo even when they pitch some dirt in your direction.


History? Hmmm. I bought and activated my first TiVo on 01/07/2001. I may not have been on this site as long as you but I'm a loyal and happy TiVo customer and user. Of course you have the right to voice whatever crap you want to. I have the right to counter your crap too. 

One thing I don't do is condemn TiVo and spurt out hearsay about hardware issues and software flaws (like so many self-proclaimed 'experts' do on this forum) before the damned machine has had a chance to roll out to the masses! I read the reviews and I take them with a pinch of salt. As a loyal TiVo supporter, I'm willing to give them a chance to prove to me how good the Premiere is and how great it might be. As long as the functionality I want is there (and it is), I'm willing to wait to see how much it improves with every software update.

Still, I understand there are bitter people like yourself who want everything upfront and their way, right now. Life is too short to be pissing vinegar and getting frustrated about things you can't control. I prefer to make the best with what I can get hold of. TiVo do more things right than wrong and for that, they keep my loyalty. :up:


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

TrueTurbo said:


> History? Hmmm. I bought and activated my first TiVo on 01/07/2001. I may not have been on this site as long as you but I'm a loyal and happy TiVo customer and user. Of course you have the right to voice whatever crap you want to. I have the right to counter your crap too.
> 
> One thing I don't do is condemn TiVo and spurt out hearsay about hardware issues and software flaws (like so many self-proclaimed 'experts' do on this forum) before the damned machine has had a chance to roll out to the masses! I read the reviews and I take them with a pinch of salt. As a loyal TiVo supporter, I'm willing to give them a chance to prove to me how good the Premiere is and how great it might be. As long as the functionality I want is there (and it is), I'm willing to wait to see how much it improves with every software update.
> 
> Still, I understand there are bitter people like yourself who want everything upfront and their way, right now. Life is too short to be pissing vinegar and getting frustrated about things you can't control. I prefer to make the best with what I can get hold of. TiVo do more things right than wrong and for that, they keep my loyalty. :up:


There's no question that there's a tiny ray of hope here that the software which ships next week will be better than what was reviewed.

If that was the case though then why isn't TiVo on here stating that the shipping software or software that will be available in just a few weeks will address most of the criticism they got in reviews?

I don't believe in rewarding companies when they screw up. I guess that's the fundamental difference. The Premiere could have offered me a lot that my current HD Tivos don't do, but it is only an incremental improvement.

Maybe, down the line the box will evolve into what I want and I will purchase it. Not feeling too good about that though. As of late TiVo seems more concerned with winning legal fights than with creating cutting edge products.


----------



## TrueTurbo (Feb 19, 2008)

jmpage2 said:


> There's no question that there's a tiny ray of hope here that the software which ships next week will be better than what was reviewed.
> 
> If that was the case though then why isn't TiVo on here stating that the shipping software or software that will be available in just a few weeks will address most of the criticism they got in reviews?
> 
> ...


Fair enough. Hopefully, my Premiere XL will arrive by the end of next week. Once I connect it and start using it, I'll post back my feelings about how it compares to the TiVo HD in every day use.

I've had my TiVo HD for 3 years now and I have no real complaints. If the Premiere does not improve on my TiVo HD experience, I will say so and explain why. Conversely, if my experience _does_ improve, I'll explain why too.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

aaronwt said:


> I am very excited now, after reading the reviews. I am really looking forward to getting my eight Premieres!


conservatively figuring upgrade pricing 45 hour boxes, with lifetime for all - $5000!!!!


----------



## fatlard (Jun 30, 2003)

jmpage2 said:


> Someone around here has to counter the blatant fanbois like yourself who worship TiVo even when they pitch some dirt in your direction.


That is why I post here!

I been a Tivo user since Series 1 but the lost me with their implementation of MRV and the subscription cost of that implementation.


----------



## TrueTurbo (Feb 19, 2008)

fatlard said:


> That is why I post here!
> 
> I been a Tivo user since Series 1 but the lost me with their implementation of MRV and the subscription cost of that implementation.


So you're just a bully then? You've personally given up on TiVo but you come back here to kick sand in the faces of people who still like their TiVos.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

b_scott said:


> conservatively figuring upgrade pricing 45 hour boxes, with lifetime for all - $5000!!!!


The six lifetime units cost $550 before the Fatwallet discount.(I also got the 3 year extended warranty) Although one is an XL which was around $740 before Fatwallet. The other two units were an XL and a regular Premiere for $$440 and $280 with the three year extended warranty.

But thne I can sell my current six Lifetime units and 3 non lifetime. So after the Fatwallet discount I'm hoping my out of pocket cost will be minimal or I'll have a profit.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> The six lifetime units cost $550 before the Fatwallet discount.(I also got the 3 year extended warranty) Although one is an XL which was around $740 before Fatwallet. The other two units were an XL and a regular Premiere for $$440 and $280 with the three year extended warranty.
> 
> But thne I can sell my current six Lifetime units and 3 non lifetime. So after the Fatwallet discount I'm hoping my out of pocket cost will be minimal or I'll have a profit.


If you think you are going to get $3,000 for your series 3 boxes, with our without lifetime service, I have a bridge to sell you.


----------



## fatlard (Jun 30, 2003)

TrueTurbo said:


> So you're just a bully then? You've personally given up on TiVo but you come back here to kick sand in the faces of people who still like their TiVos.


As much of as a bully as you are...


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

aaronwt said:


> The six lifetime units cost $550 before the Fatwallet discount.(I also got the 3 year extended warranty) Although one is an XL which was around $740 before Fatwallet. The other two units were an XL and a regular Premiere for $$440 and $280 with the three year extended warranty.
> 
> But thne I can sell my current six Lifetime units and 3 non lifetime. So after the Fatwallet discount I'm hoping my out of pocket cost will be minimal or I'll have a profit.


so, $4210 (no lifetimes on the last two you mentioned?)

It'd be really tight to make any profit, but that's still not a huge loss to upgrade all of them. I doubt a lot of people will pay close to Premiere pricing when they could just get a Premiere, so you'll probably take a loss.


----------



## TrueTurbo (Feb 19, 2008)

fatlard said:


> As much of as a bully as you are...


I'd be a bully if I went to the Moxi forum and started pissing in their sand box. Here I'm just trying to defend the TiVo faithful in a Tivo forum.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

jmpage2 said:


> If you think you are going to get $3,000 for your series 3 boxes, with our without lifetime service, I have a bridge to sell you.


I have nine boxes total to sell, six with Lifetime. All with 1TB hard drives.

Lifetime units with the stock hard drive have been selling for around $430 to $460 on EBAY. With a 1TB drive they have been going for $500 to $600.(this is from looking atthe recently completed auctions)

I will be selling mine with the 1TB upgraded drives and probably also include the original 160GB or 250GB drive.

So yes. I expect to get at least $3K for my nine TiVo units. Hopefully I'll get $3500 after fees and shipping. Plus $250 to $350 from fatwallet.

My problem is I'm lazy when it comes to selling things. I still have three DirecTV HDTiVos with two 250Gb hard drives in each of them. They have been sitting around for almost three yeras. If i would have sold them three years ago they would have been worth a decent amount of money. Now they are bascially worthless. I need to make sure my current TiVos are sold within a few weeks. It is just such a pain dealing with EBAY. It's not like it was 10 or 11 years ago.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

You could always list them craigslist just to see if you get hits before you post them on ebay.


----------



## deandashl (Aug 8, 2008)

TruTurbo,

I hear TiVo throws cigarette butts out his Pontiac window while driving.

Is THAT forgivable?

I also hear TiVo "accidentally elbowed" his girlfriend in the eye. That's why it's black, she walked into it. Is THAT OK, too?

I mean TiVo is still the best DVR, right? Even if the new one isn't much better than the old one, they didn't even bother to finish the basic UI menus.


----------



## TrueTurbo (Feb 19, 2008)

deandashl said:


> TruTurbo,
> 
> I hear TiVo throws cigarette butts out his Pontiac window while driving.
> 
> ...


Surely you're not running out of intelligent comments are you!? 

You did make one sensible statement though. TiVo is indeed still the best DVR on the market. It stole the title when the Series 1 came out. It retained the title with the Series 2 and the Series 3. It still has the title with the Series 4. You may wish that TiVo had done more with the Series 4 but don't let your disappointment fool you into thinking there is anything better available.


----------



## scummybear (Mar 3, 2010)

deandashl said:


> TruTurbo,
> 
> I hear TiVo throws cigarette butts out his Pontiac window while driving.
> 
> ...


Seriously? Is that all you could really come up with? I feel a tiny bit dumber after wasting time reading this post. I hope you didn't rattle your brains too much coming up with this one.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

scummybear said:


> Seriously? Is that all you could really come up with? I feel a tiny bit dumber after wasting time reading this post. I hope you didn't rattle your brains too much coming up with this one.


I actually thought that post should go into the Happy Hour's WTF thread!


----------



## fatlard (Jun 30, 2003)

TrueTurbo said:


> Surely you're not running out of intelligent comments are you!?
> 
> You did make one sensible statement though. TiVo is indeed still the best DVR on the market. It stole the title when the Series 1 came out. It retained the title with the Series 2 and the Series 3. It still has the title with the Series 4. You may wish that TiVo had done more with the Series 4 but don't let your disappointment fool you into thinking there is anything better available.


You are clearly entitled to your opinion. Yes. Series 1 and 2 is the best DVR during its time. Series 3 as well during when it was first released.

Tivo HD and Tivo Premiere can no longer claim that titie of best dvr out there.

There are alternatives that clearly outshines Tivo HD and Tivo Premiere

Here are some alternatives.

1. Moxi
2. U-Verse Multiroom DVR
3. Media Center


----------



## Mike-Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

without OTA Moxi cannot be the best DVR out there, same for U-Verse... I work for AT&T and U-verse is sweet, but that's the service itself, not the DVR functions...


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

fatlard said:


> You are clearly entitled to your opinion. Yes. Series 1 and 2 is the best DVR during its time. Series 3 as well during when it was first released.
> 
> Tivo HD and Tivo Premiere can no longer claim that titie of best dvr out there.
> 
> ...


1 & 2 require cable television service.
3 is probably closest to what TiVo can offer, but still lacks features offered by TiVo (advanced Wishlists, centralized advanced search capabilities, simplicity of use, etc.)


----------



## Shermbo (Mar 8, 2010)

Different folks have different reasons for wanting/needing a Premiere. For my part, I've had a Series 2 connected to my old Sony Trinitron tube TV for 7 years now. I have now intention of dumping that. But... I have a new HD TV and am faced with a choice between Comcast's STB or something "better". I love my Series 2 so the decision to go with a Premiere was pretty simple. I do think the folks who are looking at the Premiere as an upgrade are in a tough spot. If history is any judge, the service and performance issues will improve over time.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

orangeboy said:


> 1 & 2 require cable television service.
> 3 is probably closest to what TiVo can offer, but still lacks features offered by TiVo (Wishlists, centralized advanced search capabilities, simplicity of use, etc.)


Windows 7 Media Center does offer auto-record wishlists, the implementation just isn't as expansive as TiVo's. You can combine *a* keyword *or* title keyword with a category, but you can't combine multiple keywords and title keywords with boolean operators (AND, OR, NOT).

As far as search capability...Windows Media Center 7 can't match the Premiere.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

bkdtv said:


> Windows 7 Media Center does offer auto-record wishlists, the implementation just isn't as expansive as TiVo's. You can combine *a* keyword *or* title keyword with a category, but you can't combine multiple keywords and title keywords with boolean operators (AND, OR, NOT).
> 
> As far as search capability...Windows Media Center 7 can't match the Premiere.


Thanks bkdtv - I fixed my post


----------



## TrueTurbo (Feb 19, 2008)

fatlard said:


> You are clearly entitled to your opinion. Yes. Series 1 and 2 is the best DVR during its time. Series 3 as well during when it was first released.
> 
> Tivo HD and Tivo Premiere can no longer claim that titie of best dvr out there.
> 
> ...


You are entitled to your opinions too, but sorry, none of those alternatives listed are better than a TiVo. They each have their merits but none of them deliver an experience that can compete with TiVo.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

fatlard said:


> You are clearly entitled to your opinion. Yes. Series 1 and 2 is the best DVR during its time. Series 3 as well during when it was first released.
> 
> Tivo HD and Tivo Premiere can no longer claim that titie of best dvr out there.
> 
> ...


I would say just the opposite. They clearly *do not* outshine TiVo.


----------



## fatlard (Jun 30, 2003)

Once again, the above posts are your opinion and not fact.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

fatlard said:


> Tivo HD and Tivo Premiere can no longer claim that titie of best dvr out there.





fatlard said:


> Once again, the above posts are your opinion and not fact.


You're the only person on this thread confusing opinion with fact.


----------

